# clear/white mucus - sign of heat?



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

I thought for sure she was in heat last week on the 5th, then today I see mucus hanging from her vulva. She hasn't shown much interest in our buck and hasn't stood for him that I know of. 

Is she in heat now? or does the mucus come after the heat? before the heat? I'm so confused!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummmm , are you sure she isn't pregnant ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like she could be coming into heat. I have one who strings a bit like that, but won't stand for the buck, the next day she will be in full heat.
Each goat is different though  and if you know she isn't bred or you bred her on her last heat, she could be having a 5day heat


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

At my farm, that mucous would normally represent a doe that has been in heat for @24 hours, give or take, she might be still in heat, but heading out of heat, or has just recently gone out of heat. If you were going to AI, that is just about perfect looking mucous. 

What you are saying about her behavior doesn't seem to add up to this however, so who knows. 

Normally, when they are just starting their heat, the mucous would be clearer than that and not as elastic. I will sometimes catch my does the day before they show standing heat by observation of a wet tail. The mucous at this stage I would compare to "baby oil" in appearance and viscosity. The next day they are in heat. I should point out that many times you won't see dripping mucous like in this picture in an in heat doe. If you put a speculum in them it would come rolling out though.


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

This is my first goat breeding. They came to us in May and I'm new to goats. I'm not really sure she was in heat last week. The buck is just 7 months old and I'm thinking she isn't really "into" him. She was still pretty frisky yesterday and was held for him. Maybe that's the cause of the mucous this morning? I'm pretty sure she isn't or wasn't pregnant before this week, although the pooch test pics on another thread got mostly "Yes's" last week, I was holding her tail and may have altered the true appearance of her backend, now I know better! 

Every time they were together before this month, he didn't seem interested.

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Seeing she has a bit of a udder , did she kid before ?


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

She has kidded once before, April of this year, she had twins.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

PlumLazy said:


> She has kidded once before, April of this year, she had twins.


That explains the udder


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

She could be in heat or it could be semen from her just being bred also.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If the buck got her, I would write the day down. They can have mucous like that without being bred though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your info Tim.
Last week one had the clear thin stickies for maybe an hour or so. I think she was coming out.

Should have gotten pic of another with thick white plug the day after being in with buck.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My does didn't like my choice of their date this year either but eventually after beating him up a few good times they settled.


----------



## stacey (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Holly,
I know this was more than a year ago but I'm curious to know what did this end up being? Was she going into heat or was she already pregnant? My doe, who we bred last week had this the day before and day of her breeding. Now I'm noticing it again this week. Just trying to figure out if she's going into heat again (which would be crazy) or if she's pregnant or if we have something else going on. Much thanks for any help you can offer! 

Stacey


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

stacey said:


> Hi Holly,
> I know this was more than a year ago but I'm curious to know what did this end up being? Was she going into heat or was she already pregnant? My doe, who we bred last week had this the day before and day of her breeding. Now I'm noticing it again this week. Just trying to figure out if she's going into heat again (which would be crazy) or if she's pregnant or if we have something else going on. Much thanks for any help you can offer!
> 
> Stacey


Your doe may have a "5 day heat", sometimes they get bred, 5 or so days later come back into standing heat. Breed again and mark down both days. Generally, the second date will be the actual conception date. (at least that is how it is in my herd).


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

stacey said:


> Hi Holly,
> I know this was more than a year ago but I'm curious to know what did this end up being? Was she going into heat or was she already pregnant? My doe, who we bred last week had this the day before and day of her breeding. Now I'm noticing it again this week. Just trying to figure out if she's going into heat again (which would be crazy) or if she's pregnant or if we have something else going on. Much thanks for any help you can offer!
> 
> Stacey


Well my doe ended up aborting, but not until 2 months later. I don't know if the mucus was a sign or not. She is pregnant again now and about 2 1/2 months along now. She's started the mucus back up about three days ago but it's clear this time. I've read other posts that say this can be normal for some does. (The mucus). Hoping for babies. I just keep watch and hope it turns out okay. Beat of luck!


----------



## stacey (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks! If it was a 5 Day Heat then we totally missed all the other signs and the opportunity to breed. Fingers crossed she's already pregnant!


----------

